# Now for the LONG wait



## Haz Othman

Ended up putting a deposit down on the next litter from Sportwaffen K9. I have no preference on male/female I just want the best candidate for me. Now for the 2 month wait that I am sure will feel like 6! ](*,)

Very excited about this dog I really like the look of the parents both their work and aesthetics! Heres to hoping I get a rockstar...and dont screw him / her up, lol.

Dad - Stuka 
http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/males.stuka.shtml

Mom
http://www.sportwaffenk9.com/females.bonie.shtml


----------



## Leah Hein

Congrats! Gorgeous dogs. I know exactly how you feel, being in a similar situation waiting for puppy news. :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Ayuh, that wait does seem long. Congrats though!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Haz,,

I don't know if you're aware but Nate is trying to raise money for a friend of his that lost their house and belongings in a fire.
Anyone that donates over $50 is in the drawing for a free Sport Waffen puppy male or female. I think he's got a paypal account set up. Email him and ask for details


----------



## Haz Othman

I wasnt aware thomas I may look into it. Thanks guys Im beyond excited lol. Anyone on here have experience with Stuka offspring?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Haz Othman said:


> I wasnt aware thomas I may look into it. Thanks guys Im beyond excited lol. Anyone on here have experience with Stuka offspring?


 
Did you research before you put the deposit down?

T


----------



## rick smith

congrats !
"long wait" is relative" ... i've been "waiting" to get a pup for almost four years now :-(
... just be glad you're ready and only have a short time left b4 it's licking your face and nippin your legs ... enjoy the puppy breath; it's over too fast //lol//


----------



## Dave Martin

Congrats, Haz.

Stuka is a nice dog and has produced well. I don't know much about the bitch but should be an interesting breeding IMO.

Best of luck with your pup.


----------



## Eric Hultgren

HI Haz, 

I'm a member of Nate's club. I've seen Stuka/Bonnie pups before and they are VERY nice. I've also worked Bonnie and she is a goddamn rockstar. We joke that she is a chick with a dick. Very large for a female, large head, and GREAT civil aggression. I'm also enduring the longest 8 week wait I could imagine. I'm getting a male from his female Queen, another great bitch. He also has a breeding coming up with his new female Bessie. I love Bessie. I believe she is due in a few weeks. The Bonnie litter will be exciting!

I hope these weeks go by fast!


----------



## Charles Corbitt

Congratulation, Stuka is a great dog.


----------



## Haz Othman

Eric Hultgren said:


> HI Haz,
> 
> I'm a member of Nate's club. I've seen Stuka/Bonnie pups before and they are VERY nice. I've also worked Bonnie and she is a goddamn rockstar. We joke that she is a chick with a dick. Very large for a female, large head, and GREAT civil aggression. I'm also enduring the longest 8 week wait I could imagine. I'm getting a male from his female Queen, another great bitch. He also has a breeding coming up with his new female Bessie. I love Bessie. I believe she is due in a few weeks. The Bonnie litter will be exciting!
> 
> I hope these weeks go by fast!


When I decided to get a Sportwaffen dog the queen litter had just dropped. Apparently they were all sold 10 hours after hitting the ground lol so I just missed that litter. I really like what I hear about Bonnie and her vid clips look awesome. This is a repeat breeding and Nate was telling me that the first litter was real nice. It will be interesting to see how the pups from both litters progeress in IPO. What do you like in the Bonnie / Stuka pups you see working now?

Theresa I wanted a dog with nerves, discernability, hardness and drive. A dog from a proven producer, I really liked what I heard about Stuka and his progeny. Also Nate seems like the kind of guy that cares about what carries his kennel name and has also competed at high levels in Schutzhund. So thats why I went with Sportwaffen.

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Haz Othman said:


> I wasnt aware thomas I may look into it. Thanks guys Im beyond excited lol. Anyone on here have experience with Stuka offspring?


Gnash is a Stuka son, a lot of dog. I may have recommended Sportwaffen to you in pm or it may have been someone else. Strong dogs! make sure good club support is available. Most people work on building drive for the dog to stay in the game. With these dogs you need to tone it down, they come loaded!


----------



## Faisal Khan

A couple of Gnash vids

http://youtu.be/8ZvQpRj-6tA
http://youtu.be/udje2yvd_-8
http://youtu.be/ykxXby5-_5I
http://youtu.be/wap8eZ_8-Hw


----------



## Dave Martin

Faisal Khan said:


> A couple of Gnash vids
> 
> http://youtu.be/8ZvQpRj-6tA
> http://youtu.be/udje2yvd_-8
> http://youtu.be/ykxXby5-_5I
> http://youtu.be/wap8eZ_8-Hw


Very impressive, Faisal. Great work with a very nice dog.

Continued luck with him.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Dave Martin said:


> Very impressive, Faisal. Great work with a very nice dog.
> 
> Continued luck with him.


Thanks Dave, appreciate.


----------



## Haz Othman

I did pm you as I noticed you had a Sportwaffen dog that you had done a lot with. I love the head on him, and that suit hit and car routine was awesome! He looks rock solid. The pup will be going to the club for rag and tug work right from the get go so there will be lots of support. Thanks for the vids.


----------



## Michael Murphy

i like the czech blood in the pedigree,
stormfronts brawnson grandson
on the bitch side you got Marko zbz , grim zps, Cordon An sat

if the west german side dont dilute it too much you could have a little monster in 2 months


----------



## Eric Hultgren

Haz, I just met your pup and mine yesterday. At this point they are about as adorable as they can get! Of course they mostly just lie around in a milk coma =) Bonnie is a great mom and very protective of her pups. The pup from the previous breeding we had at club for a while, now sold, was just a maniac for the rag. Very stubborn, great prey drive. She was about 6 months last time I saw her. The other pups from that litter were all sold, but I've heard that they are doing very well through the grape vine. Another guy from our club is getting a male from the same litter as you, so it will be great to watch some of these pups from different females develop and see what genetic differences shine through.


----------



## Joby Becker

Bonnie..just saw this... what is not to love?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Jb4SOj26NdY#!


----------



## susan tuck

Congratulations, looking forward to hearing about your new pup!


----------



## Haz Othman

Eric Hultgren said:


> Haz, I just met your pup and mine yesterday. At this point they are about as adorable as they can get! Of course they mostly just lie around in a milk coma =) Bonnie is a great mom and very protective of her pups. The pup from the previous breeding we had at club for a while, now sold, was just a maniac for the rag. Very stubborn, great prey drive. She was about 6 months last time I saw her. The other pups from that litter were all sold, but I've heard that they are doing very well through the grape vine. Another guy from our club is getting a male from the same litter as you, so it will be great to watch some of these pups from different females develop and see what genetic differences shine through.


 
Thats great to hear Eric, if I can get the time I may come down and pick the pup up in person instead of shipping and maybe watch you guys do some training if timings coincide properly. Its good to hear that about the previous litter, Nate told me that he was getting rave reviews from the buyers but it never hurts to get another view point. 
Joby if I didnt know better I would say the dog in the vid is a large male..lol.

Susan thanks, I will try and keep the forum updated once I get the little monster.


----------



## Haz Othman

Michael Murphy said:


> i like the czech blood in the pedigree,
> stormfronts brawnson grandson
> on the bitch side you got Marko zbz , grim zps, Cordon An sat
> 
> if the west german side dont dilute it too much you could have a little monster in 2 months


Curious Mike what do you mean by that, I know very little about blood lines so Im not being flippant.

Arent WG and CL crosses common now? What about the WG lines would water the dog down if they are overly expressed?


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Congratulations, Haz! 

You have picked yourseld a very nice litter, I believe.. Stuka is an outstanding producer and I hear nothing but great things about Bonie


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Michael Murphy said:


> i like the czech blood in the pedigree,
> stormfronts brawnson grandson
> on the bitch side you got Marko zbz , grim zps, Cordon An sat
> 
> if the west german side dont dilute it too much you could have a little monster in 2 months


LOL, Mike.. I think you meant to say, "hopefully there is enough west german lineage in there to make it a little monster"


----------



## Michael Murphy

Britney Pelletier said:


> LOL, Mike.. I think you meant to say, "hopefully there is enough west german lineage in there to make it a little monster"


i dont know what your definition of monster is but ummmm, your telling me you would pick , the two good west german dogs in the pedigree (rest not that impressive from what i know) ;

Tom and yoschy , rather than the czech dogs

Brawnson , marko, grim, Cordon An sat.
???????????


----------



## Haz Othman

Michael Murphy said:


> i dont know what your definition of monster is but ummmm, your telling me you would pick , the two good west german dogs in the pedigree (rest not that impressive from what i know) ;
> 
> Tom and yoschy , rather than the czech dogs
> 
> Brawnson , marko, grim, Cordon An sat.
> ???????????


What is it about the other WG dogs that you dont like?
What about Asko von der lutter (V-BSP, V WUSV) Grand father on dams side and Dino vom Sylbacher Wald (SG-BSP) great grand father on dams side are they not good dogs?


----------



## Haz Othman

PS I also like the look of Haska vom Karthago Great Grandmother to the dam.


----------



## Michael Murphy

it depends what you like in a dog i guess
dont know much about the dogs you mentioned if im being honest,
but those czech dogs are known for producing , good prey drive, hard dogs , that have a civil edge, i just like my dogs to be more one man dogs , less social :roll:


----------



## susan tuck

Michael Murphy said:


> it depends what you like in a dog i guess
> dont know much about the dogs you mentioned if im being honest,
> but those czech dogs are known for producing , good prey drive, hard dogs , that have a civil edge, i just like my dogs to be more one man dogs , less social :roll:


Here's the thing: You simply can't generalize about all czech lines, or all west german working lines, or all lines from The Netherlands, etc.. It doesn't work that way. If you want a dog for something specific then you need to take the time to learn about blood lines, learn about breeders instead of assuming that just because a dogs lines originated in some country that's going to assure you that you will get what you are looking for. For example, Asko was known for producing hard dogs with a very serious edge and tons of drive, but you also need to know what will compliment those lines, or you need to find a good breeder you can trust. 

There are plenty of shyster breeders out there who will try to tell you their dogs are "serious" or "real" or whatever, based on the fact that their lines go back to czech or ddr lines, but that's not true,it's nothing but a gimmick, you can believe it if you want to, you might get lucky, or you might end up learning a very important lesson about short cuts and why they rarely pan out.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Michael Murphy said:


> it depends what you like in a dog i guess
> dont know much about the dogs you mentioned if im being honest,
> but those czech dogs are known for producing , good prey drive, hard dogs , that have a civil edge, i just like my dogs to be more one man dogs , less social :roll:



the longer i've been in dogs, the more i've learned that you can't generalize about dogs. this is especially true when talking bloodlines, and even more true when you talk about dogs that just originate in the same country. when i started learning about the furry dogs, i started with google, and promptly became entranced with the legend of the czech border patrol dogs. the older dogs have some pretty impressive photos posted everywhere, and people said some pretty good things about them. however, over the years now, i've seen more dogs out of 'czech lineage' that were mediocre or worse than i've seen good ones. i've also seen a couple czech bred dogs that were what they were reputed to be, but not very many. 
i could say the same thing about the dutch shepherds now too. anyway, the moral of the story is - look at the dogs in front of you, don't just believe what you see/read/hear - especially on websites with dogs for sale. i've taken some really impressive looking pictures of some weak dogs on the sleeve over the years.


----------



## Haz Othman

kristin tresidder said:


> the longer i've been in dogs, the more i've learned that you can't generalize about dogs. this is especially true when talking bloodlines, and even more true when you talk about dogs that just originate in the same country. when i started learning about the furry dogs, i started with google, and promptly became entranced with the legend of the czech border patrol dogs. the older dogs have some pretty impressive photos posted everywhere, and people said some pretty good things about them. however, over the years now, i've seen more dogs out of 'czech lineage' that were mediocre or worse than i've seen good ones. i've also seen a couple czech bred dogs that were what they were reputed to be, but not very many.
> i could say the same thing about the dutch shepherds now too. anyway, the moral of the story is - look at the dogs in front of you, don't just believe what you see/read/hear - especially on websites with dogs for sale. i've taken some really impressive looking pictures of some weak dogs on the sleeve over the years.


I have heard that Asko was one of those producers that reproduced himself well, 36 of his progeny have gone to the BSP which are awesome numbers for any stud. Never met him obviously but he sounds like the kind of dog you can live with and work successfully. Dont get me wrong I like the Czeck side of the ped a lot, especially Brawnson but I wasnt under the impression that the west german side was crap. Also check out Haska vom Karthago's ped she is behind a lot of successful progeny. Not to mention that Karthago isnt exactly known for using crappy females..or males.


----------

